
Ask HN: Bought Oculus, know C#, never done game dev. What to build? - dizzy3gg
I&#x27;ve took advantage of the Oculus deal, I have tons of C# and .net experience but only completed the pong tutorial in Unity and wasn&#x27;t grabbed by it.<p>Any pointers on what to build. My day job is currently writing&#x2F;outsourcing small business&#x2F;intranet applications, so need some fun in my life.
======
PaulHoule
I've never found any tutorial on Unity to really grab me.

It may be too ambitious but I from an artistic point of view I am interested
in the ability of VR to put me in the same room as a fictional character

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=53oJdX0SRz0](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=53oJdX0SRz0)

For instance, in VR a character can move close to you or away from you and
thus trigger feelings related to your personal space.

------
tarr11
If you've never done Unity, you should just go through the 3D tutorials [0].
The component model is different than what you would do in something like
asp.net mvc. So, that takes a bit of getting used to.

[0] [https://unity3d.com/learn/tutorials](https://unity3d.com/learn/tutorials)

